# BABY crises!



## Lilly_Louise (Mar 1, 2013)

my husband and I have been separated since august 14th 2012. our breakup was messy and confusing. ill try to put it simply that we broke it off because of his choice to turn my daughters 1st birthday party into a drinking session for his mates. and it wasn't the first time he done something like this. there were more issues aswell but wont bore you with them. I said my daughter because she isn't his, however he was there for her birth and raised her for the first year of her life, even married me knowing this. Now my husband has been coming back and forth for an intire year, claiming he misses and loves us. I would believe it because well ... I still love him to death, only after he would leave, he would switch off and pull away once again. only now, this time, im pregnant! he has made it really clear to me that he wont be here for me or this child if I go through with it. im very anti abortion, hence why I had my first child. but this time round I feel selfish to bring a child into this drama. would it be selfish of me to do this? I want to start to stand up for myself with my husband but my love is so strong I let him walk all over me, why just last week he called to tell me he fell out of love with me months ago, just didn't have the guts to tell. im so confused


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Bad situation for a baby.

Consider adoption.


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

Adoption will empower you enormously and relieve you of any guilt you might feel. There are so many families out there who would support you and love your baby like their own. (I know of one incredibly example myself who are searching!)


----------

